

Slack’s $2.8B Dollar Secret Sauce - gdilla
https://medium.com/@awilkinson/slack-s-2-8-billion-dollar-secret-sauce-5c5ec7117908

======
gdilla
Kind of amazing that Meta Lab, the UX design juggernauts behind Slack, don't
mention on their website where the hell they're located, which, if applying
for a job there, would be nice to know. And if remote is acceptable, it should
be conveyed, maybe, not assumed. Answer - Victoria BC

~~~
Kluny
Yay, I'm in Victoria :)

